# water towers



## hoOHmodel782 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey all, this is my first post.  My first question is that are there any water towers avaliable from any company for ho scale that look like this: ?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Korber makes a similar one, a little short but fairly easy to build...

http://www.hobbylinc.com/prods/u_kor.htm


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I did a quick search for ya and did not see anything exactly like you want. Walthers conerstone series has a modern style but I don't think that's what you are after either (rounded not barrel shape like the picture).








If you can't find what you are after you may want to consider building it from scratch. The ladders and railings can be purchased from walthers.com. Look for plastic bottles you throw away (you will probably have to glue 2 together to get the correct shape) for the top. The legs are straight and do not appear tapered.....some appropriately sized wooden dowels would work. Skinny dowels for the cross braces.. a can of off yellow spray paint and you could have exactly what you are looking for. HTH
-Art


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

HooH I've seen several towers similar to that on ebay. Keep watching there and you'll get what you want. Pete


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I also searched and didn't come up with anything EXACTLY like it. Like Art - I would think you could start with that Cornerstone kit (closest starting point) and scratchbuild the other details. Plastruct, etc have railings, structural shapes, etc that could be added to give you the multi-leg/barrel shaped look you're going for.


----------

